# Vorbereitungslehrgang Frankfurt-Nied



## Poddi (28. September 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Ich beginne am 10.10.2009 in Frankfurt meinen Vorbnereitungslehrgang zur Fischereiprüfung. Wer von Euch ist noch dabei?
Viele Grüße, Marc


----------

